# What Is The Cost Of Studying Medicine In The US For International Students?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Studying in the US is too much costly as compare to other countries. You need to pass many entrance exam before entering the US medical colleges and universities. Tuition and fees cost more than $63000 for each semester for the MD Degree Program.
Before applying to any medical school, you need to know about the expenses of colleges like tuition fees, transport fees, medical expenses, and exam fees, etc.


----------

